# Casting Slingshots in Resin



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I spent the weekend casting slingshots in a rigid casting resin. I read that after opening this stuff it has a short shelf life so I used it all up. I also made a couple out of fiberglass. The resin is easy to work just pour equal amounts stir and pour. You can demold in about an hour or less. The stuff sets up fast. This resin is not brittle some of the stuff you get in craft stores breaks pretty easy. I made a mistake when I made my mold. I waxed the front half of my slingshot when I made the mold but forgot to wax the back side so the back side of these slingshots have a textured surface. You can spray a solvent based spray paint into the mold before you pour and it will pick up the color. The problem is by the time you sand the rough edges and the mold line there isn't much paint left. I found a krylon plastic paint works the best.
The biggest headache and most expense is the mold. I didn't get quite enough of the mold rubber to make a nice thick mold. It works but it is pretty thin in one spot. I would not recommed it if you only want to make a couple of slings. I made a short video while I was waiting for a sling to harden to show how tough this stuff is. It is not bullet proof by any stretch of the imagination but it is tough.
The other two pictures are of the one I did this afternoon you can see the cloth thru the resin. This one I think will make a good slingshot.
The picture is two I finnished the one on the left is the fiberglass one charles was making fun of and the one on the right is the casting resin.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Excellent idea; The black one is very cool.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice design! Do the resin FireAnt's cost the same as the wood version?

http://www.footbridge.org/FireAntSlingshotPage.html

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Nice design! Do the resin FireAnt's cost the same as the wood version?
> 
> http://www.footbridg...ngshotPage.html
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice design Roger


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi they look good did you put air vents in the mould to let the Resin run smooth and solid and on your moulds did you back up the out side with fiber glass caseings
this will help with mould life for you!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Hogancastings said:


> Hi they look good did you put air vents in the mould to let the Resin run smooth and solid and on your moulds did you back up the out side with fiber glass caseings
> this will help with mould life for you!


Thanks for the advise. I think I am going to move away from the resin and just do fiberglass. I am more comfortable with it. I have worked with it in the past. I did back up my mold because it was so thin on one side I was afraid it would not last.


----------



## peash00ter (Aug 12, 2011)

wait u can just make them out of resin and no fiberglass, wow thats crazy


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

They look great. I was wanting to try some resins and see how they turned out but have yet to make a mould that I like.

By the way, how heavy are they? They look plenty durable.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Ordie69 said:


> They look great. I was wanting to try some resins and see how they turned out but have yet to make a mould that I like.
> 
> By the way, how heavy are they? They look plenty durable.


the fiberglass is 5.25 oz. and yes they are tough I don't think anyone needs to worry about fork hits with this stuff I hit it 6 times with that hammer and hardly scuffed the paint.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice job! I like what you have done there!


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

Anyone know about fiberglass casting? Also would love to pick someone's brain on resin or Polly casting.


----------



## gbeauvin (Mar 7, 2014)

What sort of casting resin did you use? I've seen some really cool castings for turning (pens and bottlestoppers mostly), I can just imagine some of the same techniques applied here...

-GB


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Very very interesting technique. Looking great!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great job Roger! One of the classic slingshots of all time was an epoxy based resin slingshot. It was called the "Boler" slingshot and it was the basis for my Ergo design. It was around in the mid 60's. The texture of the two on the left remind me of it. Nice work Bud!


----------

